# how many embryo transfers before success?



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

after some hope, we started our first IVF last July 2014 but had a freeze all due to OHSS and had 8blasts frozen. We went on and had a FET which resulted in a chemical and then another FET which resulted in a BFN both were single transfers. The consultant was surprised that both transfers failed and we are now booked for our 3rd transfer which will be a double embryo transfer but Im feeling very low. Any words of experience out there How many transfers before u had success


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I was told by a fertility consultant once that on average it takes 5 -7 embryos to make a succesful pregnancy so with 8 blastocysts you may only have one or two potential babies there and who knows which are which.
Fingers crossed for next transfer x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Two transfers for me to get a take home baby- 3 transferred each time so a total of 6 blasts/embryos.

B xxx


----------



## Tabby1979 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,
I had 1 fresh transfer done with 2 embryos with no success and then 1 FET with 1 embryo which resulted in my BFP.

3rd embryo lucky for me, hope it is for you too!

Tabby


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Ivf fresh cycle#1-1xet bfn
Ivf fresh cycle #2-1xet bfn
Ivf #3- fet 2et- bfp ds born
Ivf#3- natural fet bfn
Ivf#4 fresh cycle 2xet bfp

Hope this helps give u an insight


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks guys for taking the time to reply! thats made me feel more positive!


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

I was lucky got a bfp on my first Ivf try. Still got 2 frozen too.  Baby is due in 6 weeks :-D


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

6 transfers altogether for me to get to the stage where I had a live birth.  These 6 transfers included 3 fresh transfers and 3 frozen embryo transfers.  Each time I had two embryos put back which were two or three days old.  However on the 6th transfer which resulted in my son I just had one blastocyst transferred instead.  I think a five day old blastocyst.  You may find it interesting to with your clinic what their results were last year for live births from frozen blastocysts if you haven't already asked them.


----------

